
Show HN: Tottem, an open-source library management app made social - vpoulain
https://github.com/poulainv/tottem
======
vpoulain
Hello, creator here!

Now, everything is almost digital: most of the time, no more books, CDs, DVDs
library. I miss the time when I went to my friend' home and see what they
watched / read...

I would love to know how do you manage your library? How do you share the
content you like with your friend? I mean not ephemeral twitter content. The
durable lovable one!

